# Skript nach 5 Sekunden Laufzeit abbrechen



## micha123 (15. Sep 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in meine Homepage ein Javaskript eines Counterservices eingebunden. Leider ist der Counterservice gelegentlich down, sodass es 20 Sekunden dauert bis sich meine Seite öffnet, weil vergeblich versucht wird das Skript auszuführen. Ich muss noch dazu sagen das meine private homepage mit Frontpage erstellt ist und ich von programmieren leider keine Ahnung habe.

Jetzt meine Frage kann ich den Scriptaufruf <SCRIPT SRC="HTTP://webcounters.aximo.net/count.js.php?user=meinuser"></SCRIPT> dahingehend abändern, dass das Skript nach 5 Sekunden abbricht.

Liebe Grüße
Micha


----------



## Grizzly (15. Sep 2004)

Da es sich hierbei um eine JavaScript frage handelt, gehört dies wohl eher ins Forum JavaScript als ind das Anfängerfragen-Forum.

@Mods: Bitte verschieben.


----------



## Heiko (15. Sep 2004)

Probiere mal einen Timeout zu setzen, das müsste funktionieren.

notfalls findest du hier weitere hilfe: 
http://de.selfhtml.org/


----------

